

Your blog navigation is superfluous - biesnecker
http://www.dev.gd/20130211-your-blog-navigation-is-superfluous.html

======
tempestn
Perhaps I'm the exception, but I regularly use the related posts and even
occasionally the 'temporal navigation' features of blogs I find via HN and
other such sources. I know they wrote at least one good article, so I'm happy
to spend a bit of time looking for more.

So personally, I hope no one writing decent content takes this advice.

------
npguy
Blog navigation helps in SEO as well ?

